
Appear.in Changes Name to Whereby - ingridod
https://whereby.com/information/brand
======
StanAngeloff

      > When is this change happening?  
      >  
      > As of July 25, 2019, all Norwegian accounts will be
      > redirected to Whereby.com. *Due to a court mandate
      > Norwegian based users will no longer be able to visit
      > the appear.in in page as of August 25th.
    

So this sudden change wasn't your everyday marketing decision.

